# How many inches....



## GrumpyGregry (30 Apr 2010)

...do you push?

Let's make a big list of forumites gearing in inches and how you get there

You can work it out easily using Sheldon's gear calculator here which makes allowances for different wheel/tyre sizes

If you run flip flop or fixed/fixed or even free/free then give two figures. cut'n'paste everyone's answers so we get a big list.

My starter for 10

*Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2*
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Apr 2010)

*GregCollins
**Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2*
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt*
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2*
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A


----------



## Landslide (30 Apr 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a


----------



## Hilldodger (30 Apr 2010)

Hilldodger.

Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2

160" 52" 3/4" N/A N/A N/A


----------



## colinr (30 Apr 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free)


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (30 Apr 2010)

The cut and paste is doing my swede in... so just my details here (sorry if I'm bucking the trend)

Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - Rear1 - Rear2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free)


----------



## PpPete (30 Apr 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a


----------



## Landslide (30 Apr 2010)

Sh4rkyBloke said:


> The cut and paste is doing my swede in... so just my details here (sorry if I'm bucking the trend)


----------



## dave r (30 Apr 2010)

700c x 28 44t x 17t = 69.3 inches according to our friend Sheldon.


----------



## GrasB (30 Apr 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)


----------



## iandg (30 Apr 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)


----------



## Vikeonabike (1 May 2010)

regCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
69 - 700c - 23 - 42 - 16 (fixed)


----------



## colinr (1 May 2010)

> GrasB
> Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
> 76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
> 79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
> ...



FOUR fixed bikes? You sir, are an inspiration. Wonder how my credit card is looking at the mo


----------



## GrasB (1 May 2010)

No, 1 fixed bike but I swap between those 4 gearing sets on a regular basis... that is when I actually ride the bike 

The great thing about SRAM S300 1.1 is that you can change the cranks over in about 30s with one allen key/short breaker bar with hex drive.


----------



## Theseus (1 May 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)


----------



## MrGrumpy (1 May 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)

MrGrumpy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
73.6 - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 15(fixed) - NA


----------



## dave r (2 May 2010)

Lets do this right this time

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)

MrGrumpy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
73.6 - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 15(fixed) - NA 

Dave r
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog
69.3 700c x 28 44 x 17


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (2 May 2010)

It's nice to be able to see what others are riding... but if we all repeat the previous post and add our details to it, why have the previous posts there at all? (assuming, of course, that no-one has been missed out by someone's cutting and pasting). 

I told you it was doing my swede in!! 

Can't we just add to the thread with our own details and a picture be built up by the reader as they progress from one person to the next?


----------



## GrasB (3 May 2010)

But then it takes a long time to look through the posts. Best way is to have most in the last post. That or someone takes on maintenance of the first post to create a table. Those are the 2 methods we tend to use in the forums I frequent for people giving setups of things.


----------



## 4F (3 May 2010)

GrasB said:


> But then it takes a long time to look through the posts. Best way is to have most in the last post. That or someone takes on maintenance of the first post to create a table. Those are the 2 methods we tend to use in the forums I frequent for people giving setups of things.



Yeah I agree, shut it sh4rky


----------



## Landslide (3 May 2010)

I've told you once already Sh4rky...


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (3 May 2010)

Landslide said:


> I've told you once already Sh4rky...




Fair enough. See what I did there... adding your details into *my* post...


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 May 2010)

70.1"

(KISS)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (4 May 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99']70.1"

(KISS)[/QUOTE]
but so simple that a lot of interesting information is omitted. #fail


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 May 2010)




----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (4 May 2010)

[quote name='swee'pea99'][/QUOTE]but no pointlessly repeated information making long pages with few actual posts on them... PASS!


----------



## Will1985 (4 May 2010)

I have 47x17 (73") on my Pompino.

Gearing for time trials ranges from 88"-100".


----------



## swee'pea99 (4 May 2010)




----------



## tyred (6 May 2010)

]GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Tyred
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69 27" 1 1/8" 46 18 (fixed or freewheel, I have two back wheels & swap depending on mood)
59 26" 1 3/8" 46 20 (Freewheel, a bit low but this is my shopping bike so used to carry loads)


----------



## tyred (6 May 2010)

Of course this meaningless without having an idea about the weight of the bike and the terrain it's ridden in.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (6 May 2010)

or the direction of the prevailing wind, or the girth of the riders waistband, or the length of their femur, ot the pressure to which they pump their tyres

Meaningless does not equal uninteresting, of course it is meaningless, natch, this is a forum on the interwebs


----------



## Theseus (6 May 2010)

tyred said:


> ]GregCollins
> Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
> 79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)
> 
> ...



Oi! you forgot some of us!


----------



## GrasB (7 May 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)

MrGrumpy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
73.6 - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 15(fixed) - NA 

Dave r
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog
69.3 700c x 28 44 x 17

Tyred
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69 - 27" - 1 1/8" - 46 - 18 (fixed) - 18 (free)
59 - 26" - 1 3/8" - 46 - 20 (free)

There we go.. made it proper like


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 May 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Hilldodger
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
160" - 52" - 3/4" - He needeth not fangles that are new, tis an Ordinary

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)

MrGrumpy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
73.6 - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 15(fixed) - NA 

Dave r
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog
69.3 700c x 28 44 x 17

Tyred
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69 - 27" - 1 1/8" - 46 - 18 (fixed) - 18 (free)
59 - 26" - 1 3/8" - 46 - 20 (free)

_Reinstated Hilldodger - his is definitely a MK 1 fixed wheel._


----------



## redjedi (9 May 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Hilldodger
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
160" - 52" - 3/4" - He needeth not fangles that are new, tis an Ordinary

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)

MrGrumpy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
73.6 - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 15(fixed) - NA 

Dave r
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog
69.3 700c x 28 44 x 17

Tyred
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69 - 27" - 1 1/8" - 46 - 18 (fixed) - 18 (free)
59 - 26" - 1 3/8" - 46 - 20 (free)

redjedi
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (free) - only current option
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed) - Next step

Finally get to compare my size with everyone else 
Fixed option to be completed asap.


----------



## Ian H (9 May 2010)

redjedi said:


> GregCollins
> Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
> 79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)
> 
> ...


IanH
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
68/64 - 700C - 25- 43 - 17 - 18 (fixed)


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2010)

After my commute this morning realising for 26mph im spinning pretty quick, may have to up my gearing (to approx 90" at 1st), dont fancy having to spin 120+ over a 10 mile TT!

Would people recommend dropping rear to a 14T from a 15T and keeping the 48T on the front, or switch them both out for a similar/the same ratio but achieved using a different combo? Also, Im assuming ill have to remove a link or so from my chain? Or if I add chain tugs should I be able to eat up the slack?

Thought id post here rather than in a new thread since this is all about gearing.

Ive never tinkered with my gearing before!


----------



## 4F (11 May 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> After my commute this morning realising for 26mph im spinning pretty quick, may have to up my gearing (to approx 90" at 1st), dont fancy having to spin 120+ over a 10 mile TT!
> 
> Would people recommend dropping rear to a 14T from a 15T and keeping the 48T on the front, or switch them both out for a similar/the same ratio but achieved using a different combo? Also, Im assuming ill have to remove a link or so from my chain? Or if I add chain tugs should I be able to eat up the slack?
> 
> ...



If it were me I would just change the rear cog, you may have to remove a link or might find you have enough room in the dropouts to take up the slack.


----------



## Theseus (11 May 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Also, Im assuming ill have to remove a link or so from my chain? Or if I add chain tugs should I be able to eat up the slack?



The word according to Mr Brown is that ...


> for each tooth difference, the axle position in the fork end will change by 1/8" (3 mm.)


----------



## Rob3rt (11 May 2010)

Touche said:


> The word according to Mr Brown is that ...



Ive got about 12-15mm spare in there! Good news I guess, means I can flip flop with 2 different gearings without messing about with the chain.


----------



## 4F (11 May 2010)

Rob3rt said:


> Ive got about 12-15mm spare in there! Good news I guess, means I can flip flop with 2 different gearings without messing about with the chain.



Thats what I do , I have a fixed / fixed hub with an 18 and 16 fitted and can just flip as my mood suits


----------



## D4VOW (11 May 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Hilldodger
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
160" - 52" - 3/4" - He needeth not fangles that are new, tis an Ordinary

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)

MrGrumpy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
73.6 - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 15(fixed) - NA 

Dave r
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog
69.3 700c x 28 44 x 17

Tyred
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69 - 27" - 1 1/8" - 46 - 18 (fixed) - 18 (free)
59 - 26" - 1 3/8" - 46 - 20 (free)

redjedi
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (free) - only current option
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed) - Next step

IanH
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
68/64 - 700C - 25- 43 - 17 - 18 (fixed)

D4VOW
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
75.7 - 700c - 23c - 49 - 17 (fixed) - n/a


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Jun 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Hilldodger
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
160" - 52" - 3/4" - He needeth not fangles that are new, tis an Ordinary

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)

MrGrumpy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
73.6 - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 15(fixed) - NA 

Dave r
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog
69.3 700c x 28 44 x 17

Tyred
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69 - 27" - 1 1/8" - 46 - 18 (fixed) - 18 (free)
59 - 26" - 1 3/8" - 46 - 20 (free)

redjedi
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (free) - only current option
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed) - Next step

IanH
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
68/64 - 700C - 25- 43 - 17 - 18 (fixed)

D4VOW
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
75.7 - 700c - 23c - 49 - 17 (fixed) - n/a

Sittingduck
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
72 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (free)
72 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (fixed) - Havent tried it fixed yet (only collected bike a few days ago)


----------



## stevevw (3 Jun 2010)

GregCollins
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" 700c 25mm 48 16(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Hilldodger
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
160" - 52" - 3/4" - He needeth not fangles that are new, tis an Ordinary

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)

MrGrumpy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
73.6 - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 15(fixed) - NA 

Dave r
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog
69.3 700c x 28 44 x 17

Tyred
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69 - 27" - 1 1/8" - 46 - 18 (fixed) - 18 (free)
59 - 26" - 1 3/8" - 46 - 20 (free)

redjedi
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (free) - only current option
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed) - Next step

IanH
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
68/64 - 700C - 25- 43 - 17 - 18 (fixed)

D4VOW
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
75.7 - 700c - 23c - 49 - 17 (fixed) - n/a

Sittingduck
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
72 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (free)
72 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (fixed) - Havent tried it fixed yet (only collected bike a few days ago) 

Stevevw
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
70.1 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (Fixed)
78.8 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)


----------



## clarion (3 Jun 2010)

OK, I'm late to the party, so I ought to add mine

*Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog*

69.0 700c 32 46 18

That's on my Carlton, and I'm thinking about lowering it a tooth to about 65. I'll see. The Rudge isn't on the road yet, and I'm undecided what sort of gear to go for, since it's more of a plaything.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (3 Jun 2010)

GregCollins (it's changed!)
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70" 700c 25mm 48 18(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Hilldodger
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
160" - 52" - 3/4" - He needeth not fangles that are new, tis an Ordinary

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)

MrGrumpy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
73.6 - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 15(fixed) - NA 

Dave r
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog
69.3 700c x 28 44 x 17

Tyred
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69 - 27" - 1 1/8" - 46 - 18 (fixed) - 18 (free)
59 - 26" - 1 3/8" - 46 - 20 (free)

redjedi
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (free) - only current option
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed) - Next step

IanH
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
68/64 - 700C - 25- 43 - 17 - 18 (fixed)

D4VOW
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
75.7 - 700c - 23c - 49 - 17 (fixed) - n/a

Sittingduck
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
72 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (free)
72 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (fixed) - Havent tried it fixed yet (only collected bike a few days ago) 

Stevevw
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
70.1 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (Fixed)
78.8 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)

Clarion
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
69.0 - 700c - 32 - 46 - 18


----------



## clarion (4 Jun 2010)

Greg, sorry to make you update again so soon, but, partly inspired by this forum, and partly by the receipt of an oddly-sized inner tube, I got my Rudge back on the road last night

*Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog*

69.5 - 26x1 3/8" - 26x1 3/8" - 46 - 18

I need a bigger sprocket for this one. Once round the (admittedly hilly) block was a bit tricky, though keeping my feet on the quill pedals with no toeclips on the downhill was a bit scary too...


----------



## RedBike (11 Jun 2010)

Redbike.
Offroad (yes it is fixed wheel) 
*Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog*
51.8 - 700 (29er) - 29x2.0 - 32 - 18

Cyclocross (still being built)
*Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog*
57.7 - 700 - 35mm - 34 - 16

Roadbike
*Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog*
75.6 - 700 - 28mm - 48 - 17
71.4 - 700 - 28mm - 48 - 18


----------



## nuovo_record (30 Jun 2010)

GregCollins;1281943]GregCollins (it's changed!)
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70" 700c 25mm 48 18(fixed) 16(free)

Rob3rt
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
84.4" 700c 25mm 48 15(fixed) N/A

Landslide
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
46.4", 700c , 28c, 26, 15 (fixed), n/a 

colinr
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
71.4" - 700c - 25mm - 46 - 17 (fixed) - 17 (decorative free) 

4F
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (fixed)

Fossy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
74 - 700c - 23mm - 44 - 16(Fixed) - N/A

Hilldodger
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
160" - 52" - 3/4" - He needeth not fangles that are new, tis an Ordinary

Sh4rkyBloke
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
79" - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16(fixed) - 16(free) 

porkypete
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69" - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 16(fixed) - n/a

GrasB 
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
76" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
79" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 15 (fixed) - 14 (fixed)
82" - 650c - 23mm - 47 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)
85" - 650c - 23mm - 49 - 14 (fixed) - 15 (fixed)

Wicker Man
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
64.8" - 700c - 28mm - 46 - 19 (fixed)

Vikeonabike
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 
72.3 - 700c - 23 - 44 - 16 (fixed)

Touche
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25 - 48 - 18 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)
66ish (Sheldon doesn't do this tyre size) - 26" - 42 - 42 - 16 (fixed) - 20 (decorative fixed)

MrGrumpy
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - FrontRing - RearCog1 - RearCog2
73.6 - 700c - 23mm - 42 - 15(fixed) - NA 

Dave r
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog
69.3 700c x 28 44 x 17

Tyred
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
69 - 27" - 1 1/8" - 46 - 18 (fixed) - 18 (free)
59 - 26" - 1 3/8" - 46 - 20 (free)

redjedi
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
70.3 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 18 (free) - only current option
79.1 - 700c - 25mm - 48 - 16 (fixed) - Next step

IanH
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - RearCog1 - RearCog2
68/64 - 700C - 25- 43 - 17 - 18 (fixed)

D4VOW
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
75.7 - 700c - 23c - 49 - 17 (fixed) - n/a

Sittingduck
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
72 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (free)
72 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (fixed) - Havent tried it fixed yet (only collected bike a few days ago) 

Stevevw
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
70.1 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 18 (Fixed)
78.8 - 700c - 23mm - 48 - 16 (fixed)

Clarion
Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog1 - Rear Cog2
69.0 - 700c - 32 - 46 - 18

nuovo_record
Inches - wheel - tyre - front ring - rear cog
76.2 - - 700c - - -25 - - - 52 - - -18


----------



## robin IX (20 Jul 2010)

Inches - Wheel - Tyre - Front Ring - Rear Cog
68.0 ----- 700c ---- 23 ------- 44 --------- 17


----------



## clarion (21 Jul 2010)

OK, so things change. I've now given away my previous fixed bikes (Carlton to my son; Rudge to my partner), so I have a new fixed - a Ridgeback Solo.

Vital stats:

Inches Wheel /Tyre Front Ring	Sprocket

66.6" .........700x25c .........48 .........19


----------

